# Pop Eye in new Gold Severum



## baileyjane (Jun 15, 2009)

Sigh. You might remember that a few weeks ago I bought an Oscar and a Gold Severum to add to my years-old 100 gallon tank. Well, first the Severum got covered in ich, which I treated successfully. When I came home from work last night, I saw that he has a greatly distended left eye! I made that oh-my-gosh-the-pet-store-closes-in-20-minutes mad dash to Petsmart and bought some Maracyn 2. I got home, changed about 25% of the water and then dosed the tank as directed. Unfortunately I do not currently have a quarantine tank set up. I researched as much as I could about Pop Eye, and it seems as if there are as many different causes as there are suggested cures. I've had aquariums my whole life, but have never dealt with this...I guess my 2 questions are: am I treating this correctly, and what is the likelihood that he will recover?


----------



## baileyjane (Jun 15, 2009)

Well, it's been 2 days, and his eye looks as bad as ever. I take it that no one has any ideas about this? I just feel so bad for this fish and wish there was something else I could do...


----------



## alexcb (May 27, 2009)

my flowerhorn is suffering with that disease too. im giving him tetracycline now but no improvement yet. i think it needs to be treated for a couple of weeks. im also planning to give my fish mebendazole and metronidazole after tetracycline.
i also want to hear from the expert here other cures.....


----------



## WyldLife6201 (Jun 30, 2009)

I would keep dosing your tank as instructed, and I would do 25% water changes everyday. Keep us updated.


----------



## baileyjane (Jun 15, 2009)

Thank you both for posting; as of today, his eye still looks pretty bad and I'm not even sure he's eating...I will keep updating.

UPDATE: I just set up a 29 gallon hospital tank for this poor guy using some water from a partial done on my big tank, and some fresh. I feel better having him out of there, and it is definitely going to cost less to treat this smaller tank.


----------



## baileyjane (Jun 15, 2009)

This morning, although my severum is still alive, it now looks as if his entire face below his eye is trying to break open, I imagine from the pressure of the pop-eye. I am at a loss right now...what do I do? Is there a humane way to euthanize a fish? Is this even something that should be done by hobbyists? I don't want him to suffer and this does not look like something he could recover from at this point.

**edited to add that this is a good sized fish-probably 7-8" head to tail.


----------



## baileyjane (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Pop Eye in new Gold Severum;UPDATE:he's passed on*

Just a final post on this issue; my severum passed away some time this afternoon while I was running errands. I did what I could for him, and I'm glad he's no longer suffering!


----------

